# clear ck. ark



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Glad to hear you're ok!

How much work will it take to remove this log/tree?


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

will be tough, as it is in the gorge with overhanging wall on river left. maybe will move as the river comes up...


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

Im up for trying to remove it on Sunday if it is still there. I've got a decent saw and I'll bring some climbing/rappelling equipment.


----------



## kayak4gas (Jun 22, 2005)

*1st gorge cleaned*

CC of the Ark was flossed of wood today. It's as clean as it gets right now. Thanks Scott from Pbville and Brody from G-Wood.


----------



## cmack (Oct 15, 2006)

Ditto on the thanks! That log was in a crappy spot for sure.


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Steven, wow! Glad your OK! Broken ribs? I need to hear the rest of the story.

Although that creek is fun as hell, we oftentimes underestimate the value of a pre-scout and go off of the buzz here. That section can be a wood magnet.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

got all our gear back except for blue-blade bent shaft werner sidekick. let me know if anyone finds it.
thanks again all-
steven


----------

